# German Diesel - Good, Bad, Ugly?



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Can someone shed some light on the difference between the German Diesel and the non german diesel?
In this specific example I am looking at the difference in the International 706. It looks like the German Diesel replaced the 282 diesel in 1966. Why?
Is the German Diesel better in some way? Worse?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad had a 756 with the german diesel and an 856 non german diesel. I'll have to talk to him to get his view on the differences and then i'll post what he thinks.

My view is that they were both good motors. I know our 856 showed 13k hours on the tach and the tach didn't work for long time at the end of its life. The motor was never touched but the 856 was just plain worn out when it was retired. 756 was quite similar, don't remember how many hours were on it but it had lots of hours on it and never touched the motor on that one either. Had a farmhand loader on it too. Things I remember about the german diesel was that things were backwards on it compared to the 856. Like oil filters and dipstick were on the opposite side then the 856. 756 was a little more cold blooded but if it was plugged in started no problem. Sold the 756 a few years ago to a neighbor. He still has it and loves it. s


----------



## Don Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's what I've read on different forums over the years:

Most people consider the German diesel to be a better engine, but parts are very expensive and now even hard to get. I guess an overhaul can cost major bucks. I understand IH had a problem producing motors (due to retooling) at the time and turned to the German engines as an alternative.

The 282's were a good engine, but notorious for blowing head gaskets if you weren't careful. They were also hard starting (as in make sure your glow plugs are in working order - even on a warm day).

I have a turbo'ed 560 with the 282 and I'm constantly amazed at the work it will do on a gallon of fuel. I'm careful not to put it under load until it's warmed up good, and make sure she's cooled down before shutdown. No problems so far from the old girl. I've never had starting problems but I know it'll be a 2 minute warm up with the glow plugs before cranking on a cold day, and I run two 12 volt batteries in parallel.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The German diesel international used was a super engine. Mel


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The 282 was junk that's why they used the German one. No big deal about them, that's just what they used, and they were good. Neuss is/was the company. We have an 826, and it runs very well, starts good even when it's cold outside, at least 100 times better than the pile of junk 282. I'm not certain if I could count high enough to count the number of head gaskets in the 282, and that's a PITA, and it had at least one sleeve job as well.

Rodney


----------

